# Saintly's 120cm 'hill's of desire'



## Mark Evans

So, it's time to get the 120cm out again, but the difference being, it's in someone else's house. my Aunty and uncles to be precise. 

it's literally 2 minutes from me, so i can treat the tank as if it were my own. it's an impressive house, so i couldn't resist persuading them to have a 4 footer somewhere in the dwelling.  

I'd personally love to have put it in the kitchen,






 but we decided on the conservatory, after inspecting where the sun rises and sets etc.....





Tomorrow I'll be taken equipment down, filters lights and maybe the tank too. I went through a through aquajournals with my uncle to see what he liked, and he kinda likes what i do.

I'll be using my arcadia OTL  4 x 5wt5 for the lighting, JBL filters, nature soil substrate. stones, I'm still undecided.

more pics as i progress.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

excellent!  

i have'nt has my dose of saintly for a while now

will you be going nature style then?


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

That's a nice house--it will showcase your work very well. I can't wait to see it begin.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> will you be going nature style then?



yes, but of a slower growing nature.   



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's a nice house--it will showcase your work very well. I can't wait to see it begin.



it is lovely, i did get the choice of where to put it too. and with every room in the house bigger than my entire house, it was a tough decision


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Tank in situ, lights on site, stone their, substrate in place.   

scapin soon!


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Tank in situ, lights on site, stone their, substrate in place.
> 
> scapin soon!



are you going to be using all 4 tubes?
looking forward to it


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> are you going to be using all 4 tubes?



it's possible. i've built another suspension kit, the same as what's on my 60cm. so the height will give me control again. I'm discovering more and more the great control this can give. just like the accelerator on a car.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

The tank and lights stand are now installed. 

I now await the tank mat and background.   





the MH is temporary, until i get the Arcadia suspension kit. but actually, I'm surprised at the light spread from this 150w lamp. at such a height, i could run this with just this light I reckon.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

looks good in its surroundings 

i am looking foward to seeing your next go at a tank this size. the last one was one i will always remember.

oh mark what happened to your 60cm?


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looks great Saintly and what a home  , what you going to do/use for the background?

Mark


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> Looks great Saintly and what a home  , what you going to do/use for the background?



cheers bud. well, the background is either going to be plain old black, or i may go for the graduated blue, which could possibly be back lit.



			
				samc said:
			
		

> oh mark what happened to your 60cm?



it lays dormant for a while. need to get this running. I'm more excited about this. i just do dry scapes now


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Nice tank, and nice wallpaper. Perhaps your aunty and/or uncle works in a botany-related field, because the house has a botanical theme.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

that'l be my aunty. i very creative person, but will alwyas play it down. i now nee to get the tank design spot on. 

it's to be a stone arrangement, but not in the true iwagumi style. i've done too much of that recently. i feel like being a wild, but I'm also scared of messing up.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Dont be scared Mark, go WILD       A nice splash of colour against those b&w walls will work a treat.  I look forward to seeing what you come up with.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> A nice splash of colour against those b&w walls will work a treat.



i could incorporate the flowers i reckon   

tomorrow i go to hard scape. and for the first time, I'm not short of stone   i got my stone from MA and i've ripped down "savannah dreaming"


----------



## nico

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looking forward to see this one


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				nico said:
			
		

> Looking forward to see this one



thanks my friend. hopefully in a few days, i can get to it. i'm currently fighting swine flu. so, i'll let that subside, then i'll get cracking.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Start of another great journal I am sure, we should have a subforum called Marks Journals haha 
Keep us posted on the progress, you have a nice setting there for a great tank


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Hi mark,
I'll be keeping on eye on this so don't let me down,and wild sounds good to me,
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> I'll be keeping on eye on this so don't let me down,and wild sounds good to me,



cheers John, wild scares me   not sure which way I'm going with it TBH.

defo, no wood.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Mark whatever you decide I'm sure it will have your usual high standard trademark (no pun intended),
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

i've been up at the house for an hour and had a play. I'm afraid it's nothing earth shattering or innovative. I'm desperate to pull off a sand/stone foreground, and so the layout is designed this way with nooks and crannies for moss. this will be moss heavy along with crypts and other slow growers. 














these were layout ideas. i've finished it along with graded gravels and nature soil added. i'll upload better images when i've got them.

This is by no means an iwagumi.(obviously no main stone) In a way it's going to be quite a low growing tank, with plenty of swimming room.


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Are you going to get some height into the scape using plants?  Rock alone look quite low to me?

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Are you going to get some height into the scape using plants? Rock alone look quite low to me?



this is just a foreground themulus. tanks don't always need height.

maybe it'll turn out wrong. i can always try again


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

i like it  

it will look good with moss in between the rocks. i am thinking of doing this in mine, or if i have enough i might cover the whole sherbang!

i like it when amano makes a foreground line with all moss.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i like it when amano makes a foreground line with all moss.



you've got it sam. i intend to use mosses, acicularis, tennellus, crypts, c heferi. maybe a lilly.

so you see, like i said earlier, it's a low growing scape. with height is provided by either c helferi or a lilly. i may even add more stone.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

This was work in progress with adding pebbles and stuff. more were added.


----------



## Themuleous

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Fair enough, just wondered what the overall plan was 

Sam


----------



## nico

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

great start  i like the way you used the stones , even though you used them making a line it doesn't seems linear at all , i especially like the disposition of the stones in the center part , the angle you used (especially for the right stone) is great , i think that i'm going to like this one


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				nico said:
			
		

> great start  i like the way you used the stones , even though you used them making a line it doesn't seems linear at all , i especially like the disposition of the stones in the center part , the angle you used (especially for the right stone) is great , i think that i'm going to like this one



cheers Nico, The whole scape may seem a little unorthodox with not having driftwood or a main stone, but i want to try and be different with the planting. i do recall an amano scape from many moons ago, where he does not use hard scape at all, so anything is possible with this   at least i don't have to look at it everyday


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

this is to show that height isnt always needed.

an amano tank with slow growers. I'm incorporating a few other species too.

http://www.adaeuro.com/zoom.asp?foto=im ... jpg&descr=


----------



## TDI-line

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looks great so far Mark, and you know i'm a fan of the low level height of planting too.


----------



## chump54

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

nice rock work (as usual!)   



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> http://www.adaeuro.com/zoom.asp?foto=im ... jpg&descr=



some great colours. do the pale crypts along the front disrupt the sense of scale, abit? I wish I could create something of that standard, who am i to judge.   but anyway what do you think?

Chris


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> do the pale crypts along the front disrupt the sense of scale, abit?



personally i don't think so. i think this scape shows great use of crypts and different varieties. Amano never ceases to amaze me. 

i've used it as reference to hardscape positioning. just to show that a few rocks in the foreground/mid ground will suffice in certain situations. there seems to be a trend of trying to create this uber deep tank via height of hardscape and substrate. i've seen a few amano set ups nearly flat!



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Looks great so far Mark, and you know i'm a fan of the low level height of planting too.



yep, i know mate. i cant believe i'm actually going to plant slow growers   NO STEMS!


----------



## chump54

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

i do like the colours, and the crypts on the left are beautiful. he does indeed make the most fantastic scapes.

no pressure then!

hey, how do you think the ambient light in the room will affect the plants, it's in a conservatory, isn't it? I have mine in quite a light room and I'm always aware of how much light seems to be reaching the front. 

C


----------



## rawr

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

I really like this, the foreground and planting ideas etc. I like the fact that it's going to be low growing too - maybe get some nice top-dwelling fish in there like Glowlight Danios.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

It's going to be a beauty that, I can't help but feel it needs some wood but then I'm entirely bias in favour of that kind of thing. Good luck, not that you'll need it!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

cheers guys. i've got a sketch of the layout. first time i tried drawing, i surprised myself how good it looks.   

so, it's to be mosses, by the bucket load, crypts (various sp.), acicularis. and i'm tempted to add a lilly, purely because i love them but never grown them.


----------



## nico

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i've seen a few amano set ups nearly flat!



it seems that Amano does huge slopes for iwagumi but for his "nature aquarium" style (wood only type) slopes are way more moderate , even more for the ones using sand where sometimes they seem nearly flat


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Hardscape looks great, looking forward to this one    

Mark


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Mark, this looks really good. Looking forward what you came up with for the rest.

Quality one


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

well, i've taken a bit of advice from you guys and decided to add more stone. i've gone against the grain a little with the stone placement. no real main stone, but actually I'm liking it. it didn't want iwagumi, but we've got it now.   

please excuse the the rubbish blackout job. PS brush painted black for speed. tomorrow I'll take the lights and do it properly.






theres 2 adjustments i can see, so it will vary next shot.


----------



## Vito

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looking good saintly, the hardscape is awesome mate. 
I love that you have tanks in other places than your home. will you be doing all the maintanace on the tank? Whats sort of plants and fish you going for?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

cheers vito.   

well, now the hardscape looks this way, i reckon a shoal of tetras. i like the platinum type. a huge shoal should look good. 

plant wise?....mmmm, acicularis,tenellus. moss and plenty of it.... my thinking capp needs to go back on.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

plant list sorted. ready to go next week.  8)


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

there must be some stems involved here surely


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> there must be some stems involved here surely



yep.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

the plant list as follows.

ANUBIAS NANA BONZAI    8 pots for around stones. (a gamble in a iwagumi)            

ELEOCHARIS VIVIPARA/ acicularis    6 pots to fill in certain areas       

MICRANTHEMUM MICRANTHEMOIDES   18 pots, to fill in the back 'u' shaped  

VESICULARIA DUBYANA  , 50 portions attached to stones. should give about 100 stones. to fill in around stones and forground. the biggest part of this scape.        

ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA  18  pots to go behind MM in corner/s    

ROTALA WALLICHII  6  pots. to go behind MM other side maybe.

BOLBITUS HEUDELOTII  6 pots (another gamble)        

RICCIA , 20 portions spread amongst moss  

not a conventional gumi.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Interesting plant list mark

i thought this was going to be mainly crypts. i am quite looking foward to this. 

the walachii is a good choice as my nanjeshan is a beauty and is pretty similar. i will use it in many more scapes for sure


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i thought this was going to be mainly crypts.



samc, you know me mate. stemmy boy right?   i just love 'quick'


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> samc, you know me mate. stemmy boy right?  i just love 'quick'



 i knew you couldnt keep away from them. cant blame you TBH when you are really into the hobby you look at the tank so often and want to see things grow and change to what you imagine


----------



## ilaymir

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Hi  Saintly,

-The rocks are beautiful.Layout is also beautiful.If the left side was a little bit higher, it may look better IMO.
-When you have such nice looking rocks,focus should be on them and too much plant prevents this.It think the number of plants used better not to be more than 2 or 3.Stem type plants,especially when they grow,will cause visual confusion.
-Simplicity goes better with these types of deisgns.

Regards

ilaymir


----------



## nico

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Hi Saintly  
its a great start , the hardscape looks even better this way  with the plantation you planned i think thst it is going to be a great tank  
by the way good luck doing the 100 moss stones


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> The rocks are beautiful.Layout is also beautiful.If the left side was a little bit higher, it may look better IMO.



thanks. i agree about the height. 1 more bag of NS added.   



			
				nico said:
			
		

> its a great start , the hardscape looks even better this way  with the plantation you planned i think thst it is going to be a great tank



cheers nico. 



			
				nico said:
			
		

> by the way good luck doing the 100 moss stones



time is needed rather than luck   the preparation always takes all the time. 

I need to get this right, as i've got several possible client queuing. also one or 2 other things in the pipeline too


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Fascinating plant list, Mark!

I'm looking forward to seeing how this shapes up.  Maybe get some uber-macros of some of the plants... That would be cool.  

All the best with your possible clients and other projects too!


----------



## ashpitt

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Hey Mark,

This journal is killing me... not a typical Saintly Journal.. toooooo little photo. Back track..Oct19 your last photo post. I love to watch some photo please...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				ashpitt said:
			
		

> This journal is killing me... not a typical Saintly Journal.. toooooo little photo



 sorry ashpit. i don't want to be guilty of boring people.

i will shoot all the planting though. A million and 1 moss stones should be deep joy to look at   

if i can get it looking close to this i'll be happy. recently all i produce is hardscape and no tank. soon to change.





thanks for the interest.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Fascinating plant list, Mark!



theres a curve ball in there for sure.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

looking forward to it   what you using for the moss balls? pebbles wrapped in moss and cotton?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> what you using for the moss balls? pebbles wrapped in moss and cotton?



slates mate. and preston 0.15 power line line. i've tried pebbles and because of the round nature,  knots can be a PITA. it's the angler in me.

not using slates for the riccia though...they end up floating.


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

 Looking forward (impatiently  ) to the planting. Intriguing plant list and a great hardscape


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Looking forward (impatiently  ) to the planting. Intriguing plant list and a great hardscape



thanks jase


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

image courtesy of jamesm.....

just waiting for these to come through the post 

a taster....


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

ah, Mark, you tease, got me all excited then


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

damn! they look real fresh and green.  

you sure you'll need all that moss?   i can imagine this one taking a while to plant. 

get your boy tieing them moss stones


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> ah, Mark, you tease, got me all excited then



i'm comping at the bit myself



			
				samc said:
			
		

> you sure you'll need all that moss?



i reckon so   

change of plan re the bolbitis....there is none


----------



## andyh

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Love the hard scape, i respect you and all the thought and patience that you put into your scapes. I am really looking forward to this being planted.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Love the hard scape, i respect you and all the thought and patience that you put into your scapes. I am really looking forward to this being planted.



thanks andy. 

with this scape, the plan is similar to my MA lfs scape from last year. because it's in someone else's house I want visual impact for newcomers who may see it. 

i've done a rough edit using my lfs image just to show how stems may sit within this tank.

moss will be in the mid and foreground so there's a stark dividing line at the mo.also the moss will soften any larger stone in the front.

this also shows the slightly rearranged rocks from the original stone layout. 





time will tell if i can pull it off or not.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

That's uber cool bud 8)


----------



## Maurits

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Nice journal mister   

The only small comment I have got is the fact that you are not using an a catcher on 1/3 of your tank, something like one stern of vallis, an Apponogeton or something simular. This will bring more depth in this scape


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> Nice journal mister
> 
> The only small comment I have got is the fact that you are not using an a catcher on 1/3 of your tank, something like one stern of vallis, an Apponogeton or something simular. This will bring more depth in this scape



thanks maurits   

the rotala walichii will bring a focal point to this scape. similar to one amano scape. also, the stems will be planted in such a way to give lines later in the scapes life   

i did consider c helferi, but rotala take it's place. 



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> That's uber cool bud 8)



cheers bud.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Awesome! I must try some stems behind my rocks, i like your take on an iwagumi very much so


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

That's a cool photo-edit Mark, and I think it will be a compelling scape. That is great contrast there between the barren foreground and vibrant background foliage. Do you think that you will leave the foreground unplanted?


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

hmm those plants looks really good Mark  
can't wait to see them planted in.

the visual concept you did looks really nice man. especially from someone who is not a graphic designer   
i think this is the best aquascape visual concept that i have seen from quality perspective.

love the way you pre-plan this scape and with those plants the scape will be amazing i am sure. 
your friends will be very proud of it   

and we all will enjoy how this will form it's final shape.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

What is the substrates you have used with this Mark?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> What is the substrates you have used with this Mark?



Nature soil Ad.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> he visual concept you did looks really nice man. especially from someone who is not a graphic designer
> i think this is the best aquascape visual concept that i have seen from quality perspective.



thanks Viktor, pure luck really. I think the stone layout from the previous scape fitted this one. i'm amazed it worked so well really.  8) 



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's a cool photo-edit Mark



Thanks devin.



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Do you think that you will leave the foreground unplanted?



kind of, but moss will be placed amongst rocks and left to bush out. E Acicularis will be left to spread a little to give a more natural feel. 

initially, i wasn't to excited about this but as the time gets closer, i'm more and more up for it. as per usual, i wished i had the scape.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Sorry I meant in the fore, the sandy/Gravel substrate


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

The ball is now rolling everybody.

i've acquired a huge amount of Java moss to add to what's already coming. 

took a quick snap of it close up, whilst trying to tie 100 stones.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

wow   looking forward to this


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> took a quick snap of it close up, whilst trying to tie 100 stones.


Gotta do something to keep you from going crazy   

I'm looking forward to seeing it planted. The hardscape is amazing.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

will she be planted today?  

i have been looking foward to what its gonna look like.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

:text-coolphotos:

i hate doing moss stones, never mind that many


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i hate doing moss stones, never mind that many



it's a bigger task than i thought.   :? 



			
				samc said:
			
		

> will she be planted today?



tomorrow mate, the plants should be here tomorrow.   



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> 'm looking forward to seeing it planted. The hardscape is amazing.



thanks leah, some moss on its way.



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> wow  looking forward to this



cheers dude.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

here's just part of the moss attack


----------



## Gill

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

OMG how did i miss this one. 
the hardscape is truly stunning, me and my mind though it ruins it. all i can see is a herd of elephants trumpeting on the left and jaguars on the right. But that is my minds eye.

All those plants are going to be amazing once planted, have fun tying the Java moss, its really a fun time consuming activity


----------



## Graeme Edwards

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> The ball is now rolling everybody.
> 
> i've acquired a huge amount of Java moss to add to what's already coming.
> 
> took a quick snap of it close up, whilst trying to tie 100 stones.



Nice pic......looks like Taxiphylum barberie though. That moss I think has been re-classified some time back. Java moss though, is definitely Taxiphylum.

Nice pic.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Great hardscaping Mark (as usual   ).  Hope you've got all the moss stones done in readiness for Plantday-Monday !  I look forward to the next pics.

Tony


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Honestly can't wait to see this one, if it turns out like your plan it's going to look tremendous, good luck with the planting!

Mark


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Great moss  tbh I dont mind tying moss stones, maybe that many would get laborious, but i find it quite enjoyable


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ball is now rolling everybody.
> 
> i've acquired a huge amount of Java moss to add to what's already coming.
> 
> took a quick snap of it close up, whilst trying to tie 100 stones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic......looks like Taxiphylum barberie though. That moss I think has been re-classified some time back. Java moss though, is definitely Taxiphylum.
> 
> Nice pic.
Click to expand...


yes it is Taxiphylum barbieri, i missed that one because i was amazed at the picture lol


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

thanks for the info guys. i'll change it ASAP. 

here's after a few hours of sorting....





i've still moss to sort. there is some there, not enough yet.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

OK, thanks to Graeme for the moss correction.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Schweet


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

hey Mark, this already looking good. a bit of a stone and a little soil and that's it... in 2D  
great selection looking forward to the setup


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> OK, thanks to Graeme for the moss correction.



ugh, this is freakin' cool. i could imagine an album just from these macros. great qual as always.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Schweet



big kiss.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> ugh, this is freakin' cool. i could imagine an album just from these macros. great qual as always.



thanks viktor. i may just do that.   

aquatic plants in a different light....


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

I thought it was MM?


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> I thought it was MM?



It did chance names, cant remember which way round personally  I just get confused


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> I thought it was MM?



same thing mate. HM, MM


----------



## NA-Fan

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was MM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing mate. HM, MM
Click to expand...

Really?!

I thought one was a budget female clothing retailer, the other a chocolate!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Nice photos Mark, those macros are coming along nicely  congrats


----------



## NA-Fan

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

That macro photography is the best (or at least the most magnified) I've ever seen!  That's some lens.    

I really like the rock arrangement.  I've just read through your other Iwagumi that you set up in the shop.  It was featured in PFK too I think?  If you do as well as you did there but with your new planting then this could be your best aquascape yet I think.    

May I ask why you have named this 'private scape'?  Surely it's public if it's on here!!   

I can't wait to see this planted!  Inspirational!


----------



## Nick16

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

it does reside in private residence. that is surely less public than a shop   

i do love the photography, its incredible.


----------



## Maurits

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

 Mark don't forget your photo equipment next week, I will clean all tanks, ghe ghe ghe


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> Mark don't forget your photo equipment next week, I will clean all tanks, ghe ghe ghe


That's the first thing I told him to pack, with orders to capture some frog pics!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Mark you kill me with these shots. Really if you do an album you already have a client for that   
Whatever it cost brotha


----------



## plantbrain

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> time will tell if i can pull it off or not.



It will NOT take much light for this, about 2/3rds the way back, a single T5 maybe 2 if you are feeling like more work ought to do the trick.

Some nice current, spray bar and good CO2, should be easy to get there with the plant choices and layout.
Over 1/2 the tank is not planted.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Nice work on those macros Mark. That was a smart idea to think of that--a whole new way to appreciate aquarium plants.


----------



## Nick16

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

mark (or anyone else), can you tell me what the plant is that is in front of the stems on the left side and right at the back in the gap?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> can you tell me what the plant is that is in front of the stems on the left side and right at the back in the gap?



in the gap is tenellus and acicularis mixed with riccia, although you cant tell. on the left it would of been blyxa.

really, to everyone, i appreciate your comments   

i'm off to plant now. the cars loaded up and away we go.

last image of rotala emerged state.





BACK LATER


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Nice one Mark, good luck, looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## andyh

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Mark 

I must of said this so many times, but excellent pictures! :text-coolphotos: 

Really looking forward to seeing this planted.

Regards

Andyh


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

thanks guys. 

it's been a long day!

a couple of pics to share.


----------



## andyh

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Put some water it!!! I wanna see !


----------



## tko187

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Hes a tease!!!


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looking great already. Can't wait to see it filled and growing


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Nice Mark, really nice


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

I'm not a tease   i just hate newly planted tanks. they look dull and lifeless. 

reluctantly....





directly after filling.  i think i've got another job from it. 8)


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

it looks good to me  

i dont normally like my tank just after filling ether. if it changes as rapidly as autumn blush we wont be starved of pics for long


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

BTW, love your high tech background  8) 

Is the rotala going from emerged straight to submerged? How do you think it will fair?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> if it changes as rapidly as autumn blush we wont be starved of pics for long



you bet   



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> love your high tech background 8)



unprepared. no tape!



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Is the rotala going from emerged straight to submerged? How do you think it will fair?



you'll see a change within a day or 2. let it grow up, new shoots always develop lower down. once at the top hack it right down.

This has so many stages to go through before it's even close to looking like a tank. hence the reluctance to show hour one. 

BTW leah, i've got tons of moss for you.


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Thanks, Mark  I'll be sure to pass on what I don't need to others. Really appreciate it


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Mark, it looks bloody awesome and I'm sure it'll get better and better every day

Keep the pics flowing

Mark


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

looks very nice Mark


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

>



Wow! That hardscape is fantastic.


----------



## RossMartin

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

It never fails to amaze me the scapes that people produce on this site..absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				RossMartin said:
			
		

> It never fails to amaze me the scapes that people produce on this site..absolutely brilliant!!!



thanks ross, i aprecaite the comments   



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Wow! That hardscape is fantastic.



cheers Devin. The picture is clearer now it's planted.   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> looks very nice Mark



cheers dude.   



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> Keep the pics flowing



sure will   you'll be fed up with in no time   ....i know a few are 

So, samc was right. the pics start to flow already. 24hours in, and were all clear....well the tank is. 

here's a couple, now the stems have straightened.









and here's a couple of shots showing the pearling. I've found a use for the lens


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looks stunning Mark - and great pics as always


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

That is the Don mate 8)


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

that looks really well mark. the moss will look really good on the barrier on the front. I dont envy having to maintain those stems though but they will look really cool 

what model is the koralia youve got in there? Im aiming to get one for my 90cm but dont want to go too big on the unit


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



>



Bokeh    Stunning shots! Looks great.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

whats the stems at backround?


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> whats the stems at backround?



Emersed form of _Rotala rotundifolia._ Says a couple pages back


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Emersed form of Rotala rotundifolia. Says a couple pages back



thats the one   







			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Bokeh  Stunning shots! Looks great.



it can be a pain to control, but great when you get it. these could be sharper i reckon.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> what model is the koralia youve got in there? Im aiming to get one for my 90cm but dont want to go too big on the unit



it's a no.2 mate. should be ideal for a 90cm. 



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> That is the Don mate 8)



cheers bud.



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Looks stunning Mark - and great pics as always
> 
> i appreciate that Tony
> Looks stunning Mark - and great pics as always


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Rotala rotundifolia ey?? I realy do like that form you have of it. may consider trying to get my hands on some, is it a reasonable price?


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Rotala rotundifolia ey?? I realy do like that form you have of it. may consider trying to get my hands on some, is it a reasonable price?



I got mine from SuperColey1, but I'm not sure if he still has any. It only looks like what Mark has in its emersed state, though. It looks like this (link) when submersed in your tank.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Even though immature it still looks sublime, Mark.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

That's another classic Mark   I really like the Anubias among the rocks.  Spot on


----------



## jh81271

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

lookin good.fantastic photography  
J


----------



## Maurits

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

It's time that I am gonna teach you some lessons about a proper aqua scape


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> It's time that I am gonna teach you some lessons about a proper aqua scape


We demand pictures  And bacon


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Mark - you've reached a groundbreaking level of macro plant photography for the hobby - kudos!

I'm looking forward to seeing how the aquascape evolves too.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*





I can't believe how may plants there are in there, fair play mate, that must have taken some doing, it's gonna look awesome


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Forgive me if im mistaken, is that a real thin thin layer of sand youplaced at the front or is there no depth, if i right, whats the reson? out ofinterest not rudeness. im learning.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Rotala rotundifolia ey?? I realy do like that form you have of it. may consider trying to get my hands on some, is it a reasonable price?



as leah kindly points out, it will change form. 

thanks leah. moss boxed and coming your way tomoz.



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Even though immature it still looks sublime, Mark.



cheers Ad.   



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> That's another classic Mark  I really like the Anubias among the rocks. Spot on



thanks you steve.



			
				jh81271 said:
			
		

> lookin good.fantastic photography



cheers bud.



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> It's time that I am gonna teach you some lessons about a proper aqua scape



 sure thing my friend. see you shortly   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Mark - you've reached a groundbreaking level of macro plant photography for the hobby - kudos!



cheers george. i'm loving the photography at the mo. kinda reignited a few things in me.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I can't believe how may plants there are in there, fair play mate, that must have taken some doing,



if it's going to be done, do it properly is my motto   the planting was easy. the moss stones took the time.



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Forgive me if im mistaken, is that a real thin thin layer of sand youplaced at the front or is there no depth, if i right, whats the reson? out ofinterest not rudeness. im learning.



hey, no probs. i don't like to see 2 inch of sand. it also can lead to unwanted algaes. so spread it thin at the front....hey presto, less problems. 

thanks to everyone for the kind kind words


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Bokeh    Stunning shots! Looks great.


Ditto!! Amazing shots Mark and the tank looks awesome  looking forward to further updates and the tanks development  congrats and keep it coming!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Ditto!! Amazing shots Mark and the tank looks awesome  looking forward to further updates and the tanks development  congrats and keep it coming!



hey, cheers paulo. i need to learn the moss skills from the likes of yourself.

everything is doing great. the rotala in places is at the top, but were large to begin with. 

aciularis is spreading.....





the r walichii is growing nicely too. i've never had this before, so I'm looking forward to seeing the outcome.


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

I hadn't seen that picture that Dan Crawford linked above. What amazing texture in this setup. It looks to me like a scene you would see at your feet in an alpine meadow. 

Are those elegantly refined hot pink and orange clothes pins permanent fixtures for the setup, or a temporary fix?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Are those elegantly refined hot pink and orange clothes pins permanent fixtures for the setup, or a temporary fix?



 temp I'm afraid. i fought hard to keep them though. 

cheers dude.


----------



## RossMartin

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Just wanted to ask where you get your plants from??!?!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				RossMartin said:
			
		

> Just wanted to ask where you get your plants from??!?!



i use Aquafleur plants Ross. Their quality is second to none.


----------



## Mark Webb

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looking great. And some excellent photography


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Looking great. And some excellent photography



cheers mark.

i've just come back from the W/C duties. Added the 2nd filter and second co2 diffuser. the slight surface scum has gone now and everything looks ace.   

i'm a happy bunny.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> hey, cheers paulo. i need to learn the moss skills from the likes of yourself..


Moss just grows mate, secret of nice mosses is to have lots of shrimp in the tank, you will never have a problem with them 

I remember thinking back now, when I removed my cherries from my main tank to place in the shrimp only tank, my moss wall and the rest of the tank just turned to crap.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Moss just grows mate, secret of nice mosses is to have lots of shrimp in the tank, you will never have a problem with them



thanks for the info paulo.


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looks great Mark. Similar style to the Maidenhead one you did a while back which you know was my favourite you've done... I'm looking forward to seeing the rotala tranformation   

Any plans to enter the Pico competition?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Similar style to the Maidenhead one you did a while back which you know was my favourite you've done... I'm looking forward to seeing the rotala tranformation



cheers jase.

 yes it's similar. my intention really. 

I feel, for me to progress I must learn certain styles to a high standard rather than moving from one style to another.I'm not good enough to move on just yet, when compared to the Asian scene were streets behind.  Iwagumi or just general stone layout's is something I want to become good at hence this layout.   



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to seeing the rotala tranformation



and the rotala wallichii   



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Any plans to enter the Pico competition?



i've got  the glass,and been playing around with layouts, so who knows. 8)


----------



## planter

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Mark, that rock layout is just superb.


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> and the rotala wallichii



I used that in my main tank, never did anything quickly so i tore it out, cut it right back and still nothing


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rotala wallichii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used that in my main tank, never did anything quickly so i tore it out, cut it right back and still nothing
Click to expand...


i have had a similar experience with r.wallichii, i presumed mine didnt take off becuase of the lack of light


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				planter said:
			
		

> Mark, that rock layout is just superb.



cheers bud. hope things are good with you. not seen much of you recently.



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> I used that in my main tank, never did anything quickly so i tore it out, cut it right back and still nothing





			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> i have had a similar experience with r.wallichii, i presumed mine didnt take off becuase of the lack of light



fingers crossed. it's doing good so far. even in the far left corner.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

here's the grouping of wallichii...


----------



## Maurits

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looking good mark.

Although I think you should five the separate plants a little bit space. My experience is that they will much better then.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

looking good mark  

your plants are allways pearling   mine never do


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> looking good mark
> 
> your plants are allways pearling   mine never do


More co2, and more light


----------



## Nick16

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

how do you not gas the fish and inverts? 

i take it you 'up' the lillies in the evening?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> your plants are allways pearling  mine never do



shed loads of co2. i've got 2 x co2 systems running on this.



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> Although I think you should five the separate plants a little bit space. My experience is that they will much better then.



thanks maurits   i'll remember that.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> how do you not gas the fish and inverts?



there is non as yet, so up the co2 until i feel satisfied the plants have settled, then gauge satisfactory levels for fish etc.

 the only plant that concerns me in here is the HM/MM but it's fine now. it's as temperamental as HC until it settles.

i've not even set up a drop checker.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> Looking good mark.
> 
> Although I think you should five the separate plants a little bit space. My experience is that they will much better then.


Dense planting from the outset helps mature the substrate quicker, and builds a nice biomass which keeps algae at bay during the early stages. Also, it gives a nice thicket of each plant from the first trim, meaning no need to cut and replant, etc. 

Looking good Bob, the moss is going to look awesome around the rocks


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> . Also, it gives a nice thicket of each plant from the first trim, meaning no need to cut and replant, etc.



you got it dude.

so, the last image for some time. no point in posting images of rotala changing form. 

the second filter stuffed with goodies has worked miracles with water clarity. and the addition of a second co2 system has allowed me to sit back and breath a sigh of relief. i can now not worry if enough co2 is getting in to the system. 

here's the tank @ 5/6 days old.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, it gives a nice thicket of each plant from the first trim, meaning no need to cut and replant, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got it dude.
> 
> so, the last image for some time. no point in posting images of rotala changing form.
> 
> the second filter stuffed with goodies has worked miracles with water clarity. and the addition of a second co2 system has allowed me to sit back and breath a sigh of relief. i can now not worry if enough co2 is getting in to the system.
> 
> here's the tank @ 5/6 days old.
Click to expand...

That is seriously nice my friend.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

i really love this tank Mark. How the stones are in the front of the stems. their shapes, the colors, the materials in it.
looks really good. and after a few weeks when all plants will settle this will be a masterpiece.

i bet your friends are not watching TV anymore right?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> i bet your friends are not watching TV anymore right?



not so much at least.   



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> That is seriously nice my friend.



cheers chilled.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Man, If im alowed to say i hate you lol, Not realy hate you, just a joke, Your scape is too good lol, Im jealouse, Keep going back to have a look. lol. Its like love. Love with the scape. That scape its poetry.


----------



## planter

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Rock ..... Sand ..... plants .... lights ..... water ..... amazing aquascape ........DONE!


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

This scape blows me away Mark.......you must be chuffed to bits  

I bet your wishing it was in your house now!

Mark!


----------



## Nick16

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

if carlsberg made scapes, mark could make better beer! 

loving it mate.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

my goodness, cheers guys   



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> I bet your wishing it was in your house now!



TBH, i'm gutted! i try to find any excuse to up and look at it.

a few things to update. firstly, i've swapped the lights for the arcadia luminaire running 2 x t5's. this gives me my light back for the 60cm (scape coming soon)

i've added a few tetras, just for my family to look at. a few shrimp and ottos. more to be added shortly. 

plant wise, everything is great. i've got new anubias leaves already, the quickest they've come.no signs of algae, but i dont think there'l be too much with the height of the light and the regualr W/C

here's my aunty rita looking into the set up...showing the new light too.





here's the fish bag with the old light suspended.





and the fish swimming nicely.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

very nice indeed.. whats the plant in the background that looks a if it is growing roots on the stem, and is that normal?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> whats the plant in the background that looks a if it is growing roots on the stem, and is that normal?



it's rotala rotundifolia. it's scraggy at the moment, until it gets trimmed several times, then becomes bushy. the aerial roots are normal. i've found that they develop more roots like this when they grow 'outwards' rather than up. these stems are showing  signs of creeping, which in my book is a great thing as a bush effect is easier to achieve. 

here's the co2 getting blasted...the other diffuser is at the  back.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> AdAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the plant in the background that looks a if it is growing roots on the stem, and is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's rotala rotundifolia. it's scraggy at the moment, until it gets trimmed several times, then becomes bushy. the aerial roots are normal. i've found that they develop more roots like this when they grow 'outwards' rather than up. these stems are showing  signs of creeping, which in my book is a great thing as a bush effect is easier to achieve.
Click to expand...


awesome, i thought it was rotundifolia, ive got some coming soon, hopefully, thanks for clearing that up mate

Adam.


----------



## Nick16

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

do you have any pics of your co2 set up. 
i think i might go down the route of having 2 diffusers. or maybe one external one and 1 internal. 
but im not sure on things like Y connectors to split the co2.

also, do you have little control type taps, because normally all the co2 would go to one diffuser and not both. 

cheers.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

nick, it's 2 seperate sytems. 2 of everything. 

1 in front of the outlet, front left corner, and 1 at the back right corner. when you look into the tank, the whole thing is misted with bubbles....not just one end.


----------



## Nick16

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

is it possible to split 1 co2 line into two? 
or would there not be enough coming from the two diffusers? 

is there anyway of controlling how much co2 went to each diffuser? i know you can do this for air pumps but not sure with co2 systems that are pressurized.


----------



## zig

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*

Looking good there Mark. So when are you taking it back  

I'd say they must be happy with that especially if they never had a tank before, you should be popular at christmas time anyway


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> is it possible to split 1 co2 line into two?



i'm sure it's possible. though i would guess, the longer the second co2 tubing, the less pressure the second diffuser would receive. tis a guess too.



			
				zig said:
			
		

> So when are you taking it back



mate, you cant imagine how close. 

i'm setting my 60cm tank up so i should be without for too long. a Manzi scape coming up i reckon. 

cheers peter.


----------



## TDI-line

Awesome Mark.


----------



## James Marshall

That's a very striking scape indeed Mark  , excellent attention to detail.

Cheers,
James


----------



## viktorlantos

Great photos Mark   



> i'm sure it's possible. though i would guess, the longer the second co2 tubing, the less pressure the second diffuser would receive. tis a guess too.



I think the pressure is the same but of course because the split you need to increase the dosage from the regulator.
however i never tried to use it. this is still on my plate too   

you just need a good splitter and 2 speed controller to do that.
in case you would like to stop sometimes one of the tubes and run the other you need a stop valve too for both tubes.


----------



## Steve Smith

To echo what Viktor has said above, you'd need to use a couple of needle valves, one for each of the splits.  I split my CO2 on a tank once and without the needle valves I had to have the regulator opened up quite a bit.  Even then I didn't get an even amount of CO2 out of the two diffusers.  The one on the shortest branch of the split was working overtime, while the one further away wasn't working much   

Needless to say I didn't stick with that for long


----------



## Mark Evans

James Marshall said:
			
		

> That's a very striking scape indeed Mark  , excellent attention to detail.



cheers dude.  



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Awesome Mark.



and so is your drive   ...it's bigger than my house.

Steve and viktor....yeah, something along those lines.  8) 

not much to report @ 2 weeks. growth is steady. I'm getting rid of the bits of HM that melted slightly but nothing major. the quickest grower in the tank surprisingly is, the anubias   doses of new leaves.

here's a shot with just tank lights. i didn't have the heart to set everything up.


----------



## tko187

> here's a shot with just tank lights. i didn't have the heart to set everything up.



HEY your set up time and effort is crazy, you must have a lot of time or just too much energy. You must really enjoy the hobby. I find even just taking pics>upload>wait>photobucket too slow just now is an effort. Your passion is unbelieveable, but i can respect this. Keep up the good work i always love watching your tanks develop and your photography is also very nice indeed.


----------



## Mark Evans

tko187 said:
			
		

> you must have a lot of time



not really. always busy.



			
				tko187 said:
			
		

> just too much energy



nope, always tired   



			
				tko187 said:
			
		

> You must really enjoy the hobby. I find even just taking pics>upload>wait>photobucket too slow just now is an effort. Your passion is unbelieveable, but i can respect this. Keep up the good work i always love watching your tanks develop and your photography is also very nice indeed.



Tko, you'll be amazed at how passionate I am. The constant need to research, look for inspiration is what keeps my life ticking over. I'm truly (if it's allowed) one of amano's biggest fans and to look at his works just gives me the little ignition to want to try create something along the lines of a nature aquarium in the amano style, needless to say, no one will emulate the great man's work. 

if i didn't have this hobby and the chance to create a slice of nature I would more than likely be a lost soul.

The following image, you can just see the new anubias leaves springing out.


----------



## AdAndrews

Hi Mark, how long does it take for rotala rotundifolia to turn to its submerged, more narrow leaf form? and anything that it particularly likes, or that i can do to get it looking 8) 

thanks
Adam


----------



## Mark Evans

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> it take for rotala rotundifolia to turn to its submerged,



within a week really. 



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> and anything that it particularly likes,



water, NPK co2 light.   in your nano, you need to be real careful as you've no height.

 you need to be looking for new growth at the bottom half. when you start to see that, trim down. mine is on fire with new growth all the way down each stem and I'm due a trim imminently


----------



## AdAndrews

ok, cheers mate, scissors at the ready!


----------



## George Farmer

Hi Mark,

Another fine looking 'scape that is done justice by the excellent presentation and photography.   Your passion for the hobby shines through very well. 

I have a few questions, if I may?

How often are you maintaining this?

Have you trained up the occupants yet?!

Will it be running 'long' term (whatever that is)?  Do you anticipate a life-span for this?

Did I see Bolbitis in the plant list?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mark Evans

cheers George!   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> How often are you maintaining this?


currently, everyday. i mean, ferts and tidying up. 10 minute job after work. W/C 2 x weekly. one in week and one at the weekend.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Have you trained up the occupants yet?!


not yet, but will do in time. TBH, it's quite a lot to taken in for them really in one hit, and to be quite honest i love going to see it frequently. I will give some advice on the fert regime. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Will it be running 'long' term (whatever that is)? Do you anticipate a life-span for this?


good question. long term for me? or long term as in 8 months or so   you've stumped me George.I'd not thought about it.

 my guess is (going from previous stem scapes i've done) there's got to be a good 7 months in this with the current stem choice. certainly, 3 months until it looks anything like i want it to. (fingers crossed)



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Did I see Bolbitis in the plant list?


you did, but unfortunately it never came through. although it's not in there, and the fact that it still looks OK without it, I still think it could work if it was to be placed within the layout, although the anubias is doing a good job by itself.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work.


thanks mate, and thanks for asking the questions.


----------



## Mark Evans

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks old, A bit of maintenance today. W/C etc. a few days time, it'll be time to cut down the back curtain of stems. There's also a riccia stone that need removing front left bunch of stones. it sticks out like a sore thumb   





here's a few inhabitants. 









The wallichi is crawling! not what i expected, but welcome nonetheless


----------



## Tony Swinney

Good stuff mark 

Any chance of some sort of step-by-step record of your stem trimming please ? . I for one would love to see how you go about it. 

Tony


----------



## AdAndrews

Tonser said:
			
		

> Good stuff mark
> 
> Any chance of some sort of step-by-step record of your stem trimming please ? . I for one would love to see how you go about it.
> 
> Tony




and me, do you just go bannanas with the scissors


----------



## Mark Evans

Tonser said:
			
		

> Any chance of some sort of step-by-step record of your stem trimming please ? . I for one would love to see how you go about it.



yeah sure, i'll try my best at least.   



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> do you just go bannanas with the scissors



basically, yes   it's about finding your trimming lines and over all look that your after. admittedly , i've got stem combos which are new to me also, so this could work out great, or totally crap.


----------



## George Farmer

Who said you couldn't do full-tank shots?!

Wonderful macros too.

I can see this resembling your 'old' in-shop Iwagumi that featured in PFK - I know that's probably the intention, in part.  Except this has a lot more potential.  

Keep this going for a few months if you can.  The moss and Anubias will look great once mature and you can really hone your stem pruning skills, and teach us all how it's done...


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Who said you couldn't do full-tank shots?!



 not my strong point, but since i found my 50mm 1.4 the sharpness has improved a little. To be honest, I didn't go to town on it. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I can see this resembling your 'old' in-shop Iwagumi that featured in PFK - I know that's probably the intention, in part.



the initial idea wasn't like that, but slipped into stem mode.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Keep this going for a few months if you can. The moss and Anubias will look great once mature and you can really hone your stem pruning skills, and teach us all how it's done...



I'll show what I can   

i've just come back from the tank. i've not seen it of an evening...well a couple of times. its usually a phone call asking " is it pearling?" I thought I'd best check with my own eyes....it's pearling!  8)


----------



## myboyshay

Hi Mark,

I've probably missed it somewhere in your journal but just wanted to ask what moss you used?  Like yourself I'm really into ADA and Amano's work and he tends to use willow moss but I understand it's a bit more difficult to grow/keep.  Do you think good old java moss will still give good results, tied to lava stone and wood tips and bends?

Thanks in advance

Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans

myboyshay said:
			
		

> Like yourself I'm really into ADA and Amano's work and he tends to use willow moss but I understand it's a bit more difficult to grow/keep. Do you think good old java moss will still give good results, tied to lava stone and wood tips and bends?



hi mate. Amano does use willow, but he also uses Java in huge quantities too. probably more than willow from what i can gather. 

in this set up i've used Java attached to slate via fine fishing line.


----------



## myboyshay

Good stuff, cheers Mark


----------



## Marco Aukes

I must say I had some doubts about this setup, even after I had seen the expertise in other scapes of yours. At first setup the arrangement of stones seemed to me to be a bit "crowded". But now with all the plants settling in, it is starting to look really good (and I must say; once again).


----------



## ilaymir

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> Hi  Saintly,
> 
> -The rocks are beautiful.Layout is also beautiful.If the left side was a little bit higher, it may look better IMO.
> -When you have such nice looking rocks,focus should be on them and too much plant prevents this.It think the number of plants used better not to be more than 2 or 3.Stem type plants,especially when they grow,will cause visual confusion.
> -Simplicity goes better with these types of deisgns.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ilaymir



*No comment.*

 Regards

 ilaymir


----------



## Tony Swinney

Thats you told Mark !!  ( I think    :?: )


----------



## chilled84

o my. All i can say.


----------



## ilaymir

Above, what I mean by "no comment" was that changes in the tank proved what I wrote before was true.Why are you so sensitive about this?
Everyone may not write in English in a tactful way as you like.I do not want to offend anyone but I like saying my words clearly.If I don't like something(or like)
I simply say it.I can't pretend like I do like it.
I really wonder if you have a secret rule like"Do not write if you will not say you like it ."
Let me know,so then I don't waste my time here.

ilaymir


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm private scape*



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> -The rocks are beautiful.Layout is also beautiful.If the left side was a little bit higher, it may look better IMO.
> -When you have such nice looking rocks,focus should be on them and too much plant prevents this.It think the number of plants used better not to be more than 2 or 3.Stem type plants,especially when they grow,will cause visual confusion.
> -Simplicity goes better with these types of deisgns.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ilaymir



I wonder, are you really in a position to be telling Saintly what he should be doing with his scapes'? I think not   

keep it up Mark  
I just trimmed my stems yesterday, went a bit radical actually  the bit thats at the bottom, will that stay the same now, shall i trim right down, otherwise the top will be new growth and the bottom, the same old stuff wont it?


----------



## Mark Evans

ilaymir said:
			
		

> Above, what I mean by "no comment" was that changes in the tank proved what I wrote before was true.Why are you so sensitive about this?



sensative?...of course not   



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> Everyone may not write in English in a tactful way as you like.



true.   



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> .I do not want to offend anyone but I like saying my words clearly



yep.   



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> If I don't like something(or like)



yep   



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> I simply say it.I can't pretend like I do like it.



agreed   



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> I really wonder if you have a secret rule like"Do not write if you will not say you like it ."



nope   



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> Let me know,so then I don't waste my time here.



it's fine by me my friend. 

BTW, i noticed you requested scapes from 5 years ago?......

here's one of mine almost 3 years ago, when i first started seriously.It even proves theres no editing...this is the RAW file.





I must admit i've been guilty of seeking self gratification, but as time passes, i become mellow and more at ease with myself, thus resulting in me not looking for praise any more. My friend, you can critique my tanks all you like


----------



## aquaticmaniac

Nice one!

Feed us pictures, or we will die, Mark.


----------



## NeilW

saintly said:
			
		

> I must admit i've been guilty of seeking self gratification, but as time passes, i become mellow and more at ease with myself, thus resulting in me not looking for praise any more. My friend, you can critique my tanks all you like



Thats how I think; the best critique of your own tanks is yourself, as you are the one that has to live with it (or not as it were with this tank as its at your aunties  ).  No one can judge someone elses taste.  Despite this however I think your tank looks bloody awesome


----------



## ashpitt

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Nice one!
> 
> Feed us pictures, or we will die, Mark.


Im a zombie already  
Mark = Detail...:text-+1:


----------



## viktorlantos

mark this is a lovely archive piece   
would have right to exist nowadays too. at least i would be very happy with this tank currently


----------



## ilaymir

Hi saintly,

-My Nov. 26.2009 dated post was a reply to George Farmer's message he wrote about me.But later this post deleted.(probably by a moderator).
So it  was not about you.

-Your tank really looks good for a beginner. You put me in a nostalgic mood:


http://images.google.com.tr/images?hl=t ... a=N&tab=wi

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ry=0&vol=1

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ry=0&vol=1

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ry=0&vol=1

-Good for you that you are open to criticism.I hope others learn something from this.
It obvioust that I have passed the age to need praise.I just say what I think beacuse personally I
can't see much difference between flattery and two facedness.

Regards

ilaymir


----------



## viktorlantos

ilaymir said:
			
		

> Hi saintly,
> 
> -My Nov. 26.2009 dated post was a reply to George Farmer's message he wrote about me.But later this post deleted.(probably by a moderator).
> So it  was not about you.
> 
> -Your tank really looks good for a beginner. You put me in a nostalgic mood:
> 
> 
> http://images.google.com.tr/images?hl=t ... a=N&tab=wi
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ry=0&vol=1
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ry=0&vol=1
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... ry=0&vol=1
> 
> -Good for you that you are open to criticism.I hope others learn something from this.
> It obvioust that I have passed the age to need praise.I just say what I think beacuse personally I
> can't see much difference between flattery and two facedness.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ilaymir



without i go too far and go off in Mark's topic, but ilaymir i really not see the point you're talking about.
the links you pasted in look oldie and very far from a nice detailed layout. so i still not see that you're in the position to tell someone at the level of Mark that he is a beginner. however Mark answer to you was really friendly, i feel your comments are rude here on this forum. comments helps on others but maybe it is your english or your attitude, but i feels that you're going too far with your posts. if you have a knowledge help others with helpful comments, but without offend anyone here. thanks in advance.


----------



## ilaymir

> here's one of mine almost 3 years ago, when i first started seriously



-Lack of comprehension is a serious problem on web forums.(Yeah now I have been rude).

-By the way yes he is nice guy and his layout is very pretty.


----------



## Mark Evans

much to report!

conservatories and open top tanks don't mix!..... fact! i nearly got hung from the rafters. simply put the evaporation hitting windows and roof just turned most of the room into a swimming pool. a dehumidifier has been installed.

secondly, i was suffering from the lack of co2, slight hair algae developed on the sand and stone. 26 amano shrimp, an new diffuser and an extra korolia has put pay to that. in 3 days, it's nearly all gone. the checker now shows lime green lights on and stays that way all day.

rotala has been trimmed, moss is getting adventurous now and the ship is steady again. i've also received confirmation from the wife, that i can have this tank at home next set up  ....she likes it   natalya


----------



## samc

no pics  

bet you cant wait until the next one now you can have it at home


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> no pics



i dare not to post samc. this thread has gone a little wayward recently.  :?


----------



## samc

shame. i look foward to seeing this progress


----------



## Mark Evans

heres me making a mess of someone else's house   i'm not a tidy dude. lights cables etc....


----------



## AdAndrews

Hi Mark, i was wondering if you are able to point me in the direction of a guide, or an article about pruning plants, i want to learn how to prune my stems correctly and shape them into what i want.
thanks


----------



## Mark Evans

every case is different ad really. I'm still learning. it's knowing when to trim certain types of stem. TBH rotala is indestructible, no matter how you cut it. HM is different. 

this image shows the lack of light getting to the left side of the tank due to over grown rotala.





 after trimming much need light is hitting HM. the first trim will double the mass, and from then on you trim giving shape. this tank is working better than the MA tank due to even light the whole length of the tank. in the MA scape this wasn't so.

i've left HM to grow strong. r wallichi is crawling. i'm hoping it goes up at some point!


----------



## AdAndrews

cheers, i cut my rotala back hard a few days ago, but i was wondering if i should have just it right down to the substrate, to show all of the new growth.


----------



## Mark Evans

rotala will grow back what ever height you cut it, as long as there's a node or 2. 

i've gone higher because the HM should fill out hiding the lower parts.


----------



## Maurits

ghe ghe, nice tank for a beginner   

Seems to me that your rotala is doing much better than mine, mine lies still on the ground and no sign for a proper growth.


----------



## aquaticmaniac

Woo, that's a trim alright   I've never had the guts to do that, but after seeing this and reading various things on trimming, I know that's probably the better way to do it. Do you just trim rotala this way? To the point, I'd like to know if you'd treat Limno sessiliflora the same way? I'm sure it went bits up the first time I tried it out because of the way I was trimming.


----------



## Mark Evans

here's a quicky on the MA stems. i let it go in the end including keeping the HC flat.


----------



## Mark Evans

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> I've never had the guts to do that, but after seeing this and reading various things on trimming, I know that's probably the better way to do it. Do you just trim rotala this way?



you sure do. you must let it grow stron though. look for strong thick stems. not like the new thin ones that grow from the nodes. most stems will react to trimming. 



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> ghe ghe, nice tank for a beginner



thanks mate   



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> mine lies still on the ground and no sign for a proper growth.



you mean wallichii?....i remember yours was down on the ground. mine too though. only a few are starting to reach upwards. and a few grow horizontal. tell the lab


----------



## AdAndrews

Thanks for the help, im gonna see what it grows out like with its current trim and then go from there.


----------



## Mark Evans

This is similar to one other pic i took, The moss is taking off now and looking really vibrant. All of the algae in the front has gone and the sand is spotless again (wipes brow) i've even got some Malaysian trumpet snails which keep turning the sand over. 

I feel i can relax a little now, and not keep wondering what's going wrong whilst I'm not there.


----------



## AdAndrews

edit: and also, would mts turnover corser sand, my ADA xingu sand is pretty much the same as gravel


----------



## JamesM

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> what type of algae did you have, and how did you get rid?
> 
> edit: and also, would mts turnover corser sand, my ADA xingu sand is pretty much the same as gravel


MTS would turn over a house given the chance mate


----------



## Maurits

I am looking forward to see some more detailed pics buddy. to see all the beautiful spots you have made, the whole tanks is nice to see but then you miss most of the nice parts.

Have I seen correctly that you have some riccia between your moss ?, very nice, breaks the color


----------



## AdAndrews

JamesM said:
			
		

> AdAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what type of algae did you have, and how did you get rid?
> 
> edit: and also, would mts turnover corser sand, my ADA xingu sand is pretty much the same as gravel
> 
> 
> 
> MTS would turn over a house given the chance mate
Click to expand...



i will get looking for some, thanks.


----------



## NeilW

saintly said:
			
		

> This is similar to one other pic i took, The moss is taking off now and looking really vibrant. All of the algae in the front has gone and the sand is spotless again (wipes brow) i've even got some Malaysian trumpet snails which keep turning the sand over.



I always wondered wether MTS would go mad and uproot plants or do they just stay in the sand part?  Also don't they reproduce crazily?  If not they sound a good plan for me!

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## Mark Evans

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> edit: and also, would mts turnover corser sand, my ADA xingu sand is pretty much the same as gravel



i guess so matey. these came in by accident. I've seen them in supercoloeys tank once and they were great at getting into the sand. if i see a big one out he'll come. 

TBH, i love snails, they just add to the whole natural theme. i always find they do a job.



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to see some more detailed pics buddy



I'll take some good ones at the weekend, just for you my friend.   



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> Have I seen correctly that you have some riccia between your moss ?, very nice, breaks the color



yes, the riccia you see above was accidentally  tied onto the moss stones and it's growing like mad now. I'm leaving it as my uncle loves the vivid green.



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> just stay in the sand part?



in here, there in the sand and on the stones and moss. just going about their thing   

The shrimp are doing an amazing job on the moss. to see 26 shrimp constantly eating is really quite humorous at times...fighting amongst them selves. there's 2 sae's too.

my next task is to choose the fish of choice. eventually it'll be a 70 strong shoal of ....something!


----------



## Mark Evans

Ad! mate, it was some kind of hair algae in the front. It was blatantly a co2 issue. i added more co2, 'stacked' my korolias, placed diffuser under the korolias and bingo! gone!


----------



## AdAndrews

saintly said:
			
		

> Ad! mate, it was some kind of hair algae in the front. It was blatantly a co2 issue. i added more co2, 'stacked' my korolias, placed diffuser under the korolias and bingo! gone!



ok, ive just switched my co2 to come on an hour earlier, im not sure if this is normal but, my drop checker does this:

co2 on: dark green

2-4 hours later: green

6 hours later: lime green

is this bad, as i say, ive switched it to come on an extra hour earlier, so 3 hours before lights, as it takes some time to clear the diffuser of water and get a steady pace through the check valve.

ps.. ive seen some MTS, im gna go for them!


----------



## Mark Evans

i've got lime green when lights are on.


----------



## AdAndrews

so, i will see what happens tommorrow with an hour earlier, you dont think i will need to go an hour before that do you, 4 hours before lights, that would be ridiculous 

Thanks


----------



## JamesM

My co2 comes on a good 3 or 4 hours before lights on  It could be a flow issue you have though Ad...


----------



## AdAndrews

JamesM said:
			
		

> My co2 comes on a good 3 or 4 hours before lights on  It could be a flow issue you have though Ad...



ok, well like i say, i will see how it goes... no flow issue at the mo, fish getting sucked into filters is my problem.. ive just added an 1200lph pump to the tank, aswell as the 600lph filter, i will turn, turn, turn it up!


----------



## Tony Swinney

Looking good Mark     Thanks for the pics and notes on trimming too - all noted accordingly    

Tony


----------



## George Farmer

I love the moss breaking the transition here.  Really nice.  

Unlike Maurits, I'm not so keen on the riccia, as the colour is a little too contrasting for my taste in this style of layout (similar to your old 'shop' Iwagumi), but I imagine the effect will soften once the vista fills out, especially the high impact stems.

Another interesting addition is the pebbles.  It works in this layout.  

This is really quite an innovative aquascape when I think about it - and I think you are beginning to create your own style here.  

You have the natural elements of a classic Iwagumi, mixed with the more contrived aspects of artifice via high impact colours and textures.  

Kudos for pulling it off so well so far, and I think it's only going to get better.  The wonderful photography reflects your passion very well too.

I think this may turn into your best aquascape yet, Mark.  Please don't tear it down too soon!  

Top marks from me, Mr. Evans!


----------



## Mark Evans

Tonser said:
			
		

> Looking good Mark  Thanks for the pics and notes on trimming too - all noted accordingly



sorry it wasn't more informative tony. Next trim, i'll try and detail what little i know.   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> too contrasting for my taste in this style of layout (similar to your old 'shop' Iwagumi),



it does distract i must admit. there's a big clump to the left of the scape, which is going for sure. I think for future reference for myself, it's one or the other....or layer them evenly like amano does sometimes.   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> This is really quite an innovative aquascape when I think about it - and I think you are beginning to create your own style here.



thanks mate. A few borrowed ideas though. bit's and bob's thrown into one.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I think this may turn into your best aquascape yet, Mark. Please don't tear it down too soon!



i wont   but goodness, i want this tank (or just a tank) at home. man i'm buzzing to scape.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Top marks from me, Mr. Evans!



again thanks mate, really appreciate that!


----------



## AdAndrews

Thanks for you help yesterday, James too.. co2 sorted now i think, a nice lime green for lights on, ive put flow right up, and ive removed some of the hair algae, gonna spot dose with liquid carbon tommorrow too


----------



## TDI-line

Simply brilliant Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Simply brilliant Mark.



cheers dan.   



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Thanks for you help yesterday, James too.. co2 sorted now i think, a nice lime green for lights on, ive put flow right up, and ive removed some of the hair algae, gonna spot dose with liquid carbon tommorrow too



good stuff matey!


----------



## Mark Evans

not the most amazing shot ever, but another angle to look at. 

the E Acicularis is spreading across at the back, which was/is the intention. The moss in the middle is also going horizontally. 

HM is due a cut too.


----------



## samc

looking good mark  

the pathway looks alot more natural


----------



## andyh

saintly said:
			
		

> not the most amazing shot ever, but another angle to look at.
> 
> the E Acicularis is spreading across at the back, which was/is the intention. The moss in the middle is also going horizontally.
> 
> HM is due a cut too.



Have you ever taken a bad pic mark?


----------



## tko187

Hey i take the bad pics round here!!!


----------



## Mark Evans

tko187 said:
			
		

> Hey i take the bad pics round here!!!



don't put yourself down   



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Have you ever taken a bad pic mark?



unfortunately yes  :? ...many, just don't post them



			
				samc said:
			
		

> looking good mark
> 
> the pathway looks alot more natural



thanks bud, it is starting to take on a more natural feel. I'm looking forward to it all merging together.BTW Sam, that fissidens is doing good too   thanks my friend


----------



## samc

saintly said:
			
		

> BTW Sam, that fissidens is doing good too  thanks my friend



your very welcome   mine is doing well too. its a beautiful moss.


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> its a beautiful moss.



very true. Its growing at lighting speed too. i always thought it was a slow grower, but i aint complaining.

I'm getting the slight red/pink tinge to the rotala too.


----------



## Maurits

I need to look every few days Mark so keep on posting every few days.

If you have to trim your Fissidens ------>   don't forget your friend


----------



## Mark Evans

Maurits said:
			
		

> If you have to trim your Fissidens ------>  don't forget your friend



I think in 2 or 3 weeks I'll be able to share some with you.


----------



## Mark Evans

This tank, in its current state, isn't right.

A few minor errors regards to plant placement, and lack of plants. I thought I'd share the plan with you.

the first picture is how it is now. The 'wrong' bits stand out. mainly on the left side. The right side is just about correct.






The second picture shows roughly, how I want to eventually trim the stems in the back. 

The cross over the Riccia, well obviously, it has to go. It will be replaced by moss. 

The dots are to show where additional Anubias will go. I under ordered with this. plus I lost one.





the third is rough edit.





over all, these I feel are minor alterations< but more annoyingly things I should of realised from the start (I hate going back into a tank) When I started adding Riccia,on the day of planting, the little voice in my head did say....."no, don't do it you pratt!"


----------



## Maurits

And you want a Dutch planted tank, I am with my hands in the 60 cm at least twice a week to do small changes. I don't believe that you can set up a tank completely right the first time


----------



## Mark Evans

Maurits said:
			
		

> And you want a Dutch planted tank



i don't mind the trimming etc it just the planting scheme. 



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> I don't believe that you can set up a tank completely right the first time



true, but one day, I'd like to come to a point where I can be confident in my planting and the eventual over all look of the tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

The fish of choice is...harlequins.

i've placed 2 in the set up and they look stunning. so now, all other fish to come out and get a good shoal of harlequins in.


----------



## samc

great choice of fish mark. they look amazing in big shoals


----------



## AdAndrews

What numbers are you gonna be talking with the fish, Mark? Myself, ive always wanted 100 strong shoal of a fish, one day maybe


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> great choice of fish mark. they look amazing in big shoals


i hear they shoal well. i do hope so.



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> What numbers are you gonna be talking with the fish, Mark?



60 maybe 70. i put 80 neons in my LFS display which was only 3 foot, and it looked mega! so 70 in a 4 footer should look fine. I'll do it in stages, as to not put too much strain on the filters.


----------



## AdAndrews

I'd like to see the bill if you brought 70 in one wack!  plus, like you say, it would put strain on the filters.


----------



## Nick16

saintly said:
			
		

> samc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great choice of fish mark. they look amazing in big shoals
> 
> 
> 
> i hear they shoal well. i do hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AdAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What numbers are you gonna be talking with the fish, Mark?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 60 maybe 70. i put 80 neons in my LFS display which was only 3 foot, and it looked mega! so 70 in a 4 footer should look fine. I'll do it in stages, as to not put too much strain on the filters.
Click to expand...


i have a 4x2x2 on the way, i could get quite a few in there.....


----------



## Mark Evans

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> 'd like to see the bill if you brought 70 in one wack!  plus, like you say, it would put strain on the filters.



it'l be a case of 'easy tiger'   

I've gone in with snips at the ready to trim the rampant HM. These images are pre trim tonight.

There's only 2 harlys, but you get the picture. 40,50 or 60 should look cool i think. 





so much for the TV taking second place, you can see it's on in the background  ....you can also see how slack i'm regards the background





and my little angel, Dan.





now i can asure you, those fish just stayed in the same spot. Actually 'pushing' the other fish out the way.


----------



## myboyshay

This is my fave scape on here at the moment.......awesome mate  

Mark


----------



## George Farmer

This is one to watch, for sure.

I like the classic fish selection.  They add a nice sense of colour, and are one of the best shoaling species about.

If allowed to mature enough, this should do well in the ADA next year...


----------



## AdAndrews

I think ive decided which species of fish im going to have in my 35litre now  White cloud mountain minnows, does anyone know how well they will shoal, and numbers to aim for in this tank?

Adam


----------



## Mark Evans

myboyshay said:
			
		

> This is my fave scape on here at the moment.......awesome mate



cheers dude. and vica versa   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I like the classic fish selection. They add a nice sense of colour, and are one of the best shoaling species about.



thats good know George.   when it comes to fish choice, mine isn't always that good, but on seeing these it became pretty obvious what i wanted.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> If allowed to mature enough,



 it will matey, it will. Actually, I'm running just 1 54w t5 at the mo, which is keeping things a little slower than normal, soon to be increased to 2.



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> White cloud mountain minnows, does anyone know how well they will shoal, and numbers to aim for in this tank?



my experience is, their rather scatty, and unpredictable.top dwellers too i think.  I'm sure others may give better experience though. The gold are nice. in a 35l?....9 maybe?


----------



## AdAndrews

not sure what to go with then, i hated the boraras, just too small, and weak looking...


----------



## Mark Evans

embers?....





and the gold cloud....









they wouldn't pose very often.


----------



## AdAndrews

embers sound nice. thanks mate.. i will look into them


----------



## AdAndrews

They still have the "weak" feel to them i think, im not sure, how well do tetra's fare in hard water tanks?(i presume mine is, never tested) I may just go with something like neons, easy to get a hold of.


----------



## andyh

Mark

I am sure you have been asked this before and i am sorry but cant find it.

When taking picss, How do you keep the black background in your photos so black? Mine always looks a little washed out. I sometimes get it right but never quite sure how i do it. (probably luck!)

Any pointers would be much appreciated


----------



## George Farmer

Photoshop - Burn tool can help.


----------



## Mark Evans

andyh said:
			
		

> When taking picss, How do you keep the black background in your photos so black?



There's a few ways of doing it.

with this tank, it's not to difficult to get a black backdrop. You'll see in the following image that the image is 99% what you see is what you get. i've circled the 2 adjustments....curve boost and highlight contrast boost, but mainly the images already has a black background.






as george mentions, you can use the burn tool. i used to use this a lot, but not so much now a days.

when i use the bowens flash heads, i don't need anything to make the background black as most the light goes down and not outwards.


----------



## Mark Evans

well, black backgrounds are not what there cracked up to be   

anyways, before i go any further, the stems in the back are recovering from a trim. i shouldn't of took any images until 2 weeks time. you see above their  great, but as we all should know, they take a week or 2 to green up a bit. 

I'm practising for the final images, early I know, but i need to get to grips with how the lighting etc, should be placed.





many thanks guys.


----------



## samc

liking the blue background. reminds me autumn blush   very amano


----------



## Mark Evans

bless you samc   thanks mate.

here's a few better ones.

wide angle for this one.









The stems still need a few months to really fill out.


----------



## JamesM

The sense of depth here is just nuts, great shots bud


----------



## myboyshay

Wow, what a difference the blue background makes, pure Amano Mark and I love it 

Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans

wow! cheers guys. I dont think it's amano stylee just yet though. always something to aim for.

here's one of the cherry shrimp that somehow managed to make it's way into the tank   

hand held, hence slightly out of focus.


----------



## viktorlantos

Mark,

both the tank and the Red Chery photo looks awesome. blue background drops out nicely the plants. however this much of blue is not my taste the overall impression is great.   

the macro shots on RC is beauty. i think this is simply the best closeup whatever i seen nowadays in shrimp photography.


----------



## Mark Evans

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> both the tank and the Red Chery photo looks awesome. blue background drops out nicely the plants. however this much of blue is not my taste the overall impression is great.
> 
> the macro shots on RC is beauty. i think this is simply the best closeup whatever i seen nowadays in shrimp photography.



thanks mate. the blue is a marmite thing i think.

the streaky lines at the top were caused by the ripple effect.  the higher the light got the more ripple effect was caused. i quite like it.

the shrimp shot was a lucky one. i did get some great ones of amano shrimp...real sharp, but i've posted an amano one already.


----------



## aaronnorth

Those fish really dont move do they  

Love the shot with the white "clouds". It looks as though the fish as swimming off over the hill & into the distance.


----------



## Mark Evans

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Those fish really dont move do they



they have a little swimming pattern. they stay in the middle...as you can see, then turn around swim to the front left, then go to right corner then back to middle. and if anything even thinks about coming into that middle spot...well, god help them.

thanks aaron.


----------



## John Starkey

Hi Mark,loveing the tank,all looks very healthy and your pics are really very good,
regards john.


----------



## Vito

I have to admit mark that your pictures are the best I've seen. The tank is looking really good and the blue background makes it feel like you've taken the picture of the sea bed and not a fish tank. 
Great job mate.

Vito


----------



## Mark Evans

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Mark,loveing the tank,all looks very healthy and your pics are really very good,



cheers John, i see yours is looking rather tasty too   



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> I have to admit mark that your pictures are the best I've seen.



mate, that's a wonderfully  kind thing to say. I'll see what the future holds.....i've upgraded a thing or 2   





i think someone is in for a bag of fun with the old one too, will be sad to see it go actually.


----------



## hydrophyte

saintly said:
			
		

>



This tank is looking great Mark. I had not seen it since it grew in some more. Well done!


----------



## flygja

Full frame goodness!


----------



## Mark Evans

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> This tank is looking great Mark. I had not seen it since it grew in some more. Well done!



thanks my friend   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Full frame goodness!



yep, although i had it on my old 5d. switching has been a breeze apart from my RAW editing software wont read my new files   but, actually canons raw converter is better than i thought. I will invest in new software though.

files are MASSIVE! I've also recorder some HD footage of the tank....even macro stuff   

my work flow is different and i feel it's a chance for me to get out of old habits with regards to colour correction etc.

I'm starting to get some great colours from the rotala now, which is nice. i did think it was going to stay a greeny colour. As per usual, there are many things i wish i could change in the layout, but i have taken note for the future.....again.


----------



## George Farmer

This is a great shot.

Nice upgrade too!  What lenses now then, Mark?  Some nice L-series to do that bad boy justice I hope!   

I hope you're going to keep the sensor clean on your new camera and not lose the lens covers!!


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Some nice L-series to do that bad boy justice I hope!



soon mate, soon   

currently, just my 50mm 1.4 ultrasonic and my 65mm macro. the 50mm is a beauty in disguise as you know.

here's the tank from today @ 7 weeks or so, not really sure. Trim time soon.






I'm slowly removing the riccia as it just don't suit. I'm sad really because I just cant spend the time i want to on this tank. I'm a busy bee at the mo, and 5 or 10 minutes is all i get.   

i'm totally inspired and excited for the next set-up


----------



## hydrophyte

That looks awesome Mark.


----------



## viktorlantos

this looks great Mark.   

how long you will keep the Koralia in the tank? too bad this rob so much space from the sight   
i had this in earlier til i added in my 2nd filter and got enough fllow.

oh just a side question what is the thickness of this tank? 8mm?


----------



## tko187

That is lookimg sweet!!!


----------



## Mark Evans

tko187 said:
			
		

> That is lookimg sweet!!!



cheers dude.   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> how long you will keep the Koralia in the tank? too bad this rob so much space from the sight



forever viktor, it's my source of co2 distribution. of course everything will be removed for the final images.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> oh just a side question what is the thickness of this tank? 8mm?



i think it's 10mm 



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That looks awesome Mark.



cheers devin. I'm adamant to have the next tank @ home. out of the last 5 tanks i've done, only one has been @ home. I'm happy though in the fact i can run tanks successfully away from home. it, in away, has homed in my skills a little.


----------



## Maurits

saintly said:
			
		

> i'm totally inspired and excited for the next set-up




2.50 mtr fully planted ???


----------



## Mark Evans

Maurits said:
			
		

> 2.50 mtr fully planted ???



that would be a dream maurits, but alas a dream it shall stay, unfortunately


----------



## CeeJay

Hi saintly



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I'm happy though in the fact i can run tanks successfully away from home. it, in away, has homed in my skills a little.


Make that a lot   
Stunning photography too   .

Chris


----------



## gerlewis

Sorry if ive missed this, but what filter do you use for house-hold use?

(im in the market for a new one!)


----------



## Mark Evans

gerlewis said:
			
		

> Sorry if ive missed this, but what filter do you use for house-hold use?



currently eheim's one has just packed up though. soon I'll be trying out the Aquapro range. 

This will be last tank i do away from home. Even though it's just down the road, i cant up keep it how I'd like to. when i have tanks at home, I look after it like it were a baby....i just cant do that at the mo and it sickens me. 

The next scape will be in this, but at my house with 2 x 150 MH not T5 units   

here's out it's looking at he moment.





and a  shot of a SAE. i placed a shrimp pellet to attract him.


----------



## Jase

Regardless of whether you get to tinker with it every 5 mins like I'm sure you'd do at home, it still looks great from where I'm sat  

Nice SAE shot too


----------



## Mark Evans

thanks jase, the up keep of stems is a a pain though. they need constant observation.


----------



## hydrophyte

Great shot of that fish!


----------



## smik

Hi saintly,
Can I ask you? How much do you use carbon in your filter? What is your carbon producer? How often do you change carbon media?
Thank you for answer.
Regards Viktor


----------



## joanne

Looks amazing really like the look of the sand thinking of using it in my tank does it show up dirt alot.


----------



## Mark Evans

joanne said:
			
		

> does it show up dirt alot.



i've personally not experienced it. i've added about 30 amano shrimp which turn it over frequently. 



			
				smik said:
			
		

> Can I ask you? How much do you use carbon in your filter?



i've 2 x eheims running. 1 is about half full of carbon, fluval stuff I think. when it depletes it becomes biological.


----------



## TDI-line

Looking lovely Mark, must be time for a rescape though..


----------



## Mark Evans

TDI-line said:
			
		

> must be time for a rescape though..



not far off mate. once the rotala grows back, it's done. 

something a bit more long term next time?.....nah. definitely low growing tank next. grass etc....but with the attention a tank deserves.


----------



## samc

saintly said:
			
		

> definitely low growing tank next. grass etc....



no stems  how will you cope


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> no stems  how will you cope



there'l be stems mate...HC. I'm gona use HM as a low grower too.Umbrosum is a stunner also. i'm going to use 2 x 150 MH suspended to get the carpet growth from HM.I do know though, i dont need the quantaties of HM that i once thought were needed.

 i just don't know yet, I'm designing in my head at the moment.


----------



## samc

sorry to hijack mark but could i ask you a question?

my HM is growing side shoots out of every node but the stuff on the left gets blown back by the filter outlet on the top right. its crawling but crawling to the back of the tank because of this. i am woundering if the side shoots will grow foward again. did you have such problems?


----------



## Mark Evans

samc said:
			
		

> its crawling but crawling to the back of the tank because of this. i am woundering if the side shoots will grow foward again. did you have such problems?



I have the same issues to Sam, same with acicularis. Autumn blush was a classic example for me. I just moved the outlet (slightly) to re direct flow a little.


----------



## junkboxhero

Really loving this tank, new to this hobby but this inspires me to keep going. Good show


----------



## Mark Evans

junkboxhero said:
			
		

> Really loving this tank, new to this hobby but this inspires me to keep going. Good show



many thanks junkbox


----------



## flygja

saintly said:
			
		

> i've 2 x eheims running. 1 is about half full of carbon, fluval stuff I think. when it depletes it becomes biological.



Hmm... another bit of misinformation squashed? I've read that carbon absorbs ferts from the water column. And yet you have a lotta carbon in your filter. Maybe its time for me to try them out too.


----------



## Mark Evans

flygja said:
			
		

> Hmm... another bit of misinformation squashed? I've read that carbon absorbs ferts from the water column. And yet you have a lotta carbon in your filter. Maybe its time for me to try them out too.


 
i've alwayes used it. i guess it's part of my regime now. 

guess what!....a vid update. 



shot with tank lights, it's a tad dark in places. i will add extra lighting when doing it properly. this tank goes without ferts for 3 days some times now and has not had a W/C in about 2 weeks or so 

it's trim time soon me thinks too.

thanks for looking


----------



## chilled84

I always waite updates on this tank, I just wish my stems were that good. Its great saintly!


----------



## George Farmer

Nice vid!  I see what you mean about being a bit dark in places.  Should look even better when we can see the rockwork properly.

Did you decide against the big shoal of harlequins, Mark?

I really like what you're doing with the video thing!  Is the whole process very time-consuming?


----------



## Mark Evans

chilled84 said:
			
		

> I always waite updates on this tank, I just wish my stems were that good. Its great saintly!



thanks chilled   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I see what you mean about being a bit dark in places. Should look even better when we can see the rockwork properly.



true mate. the stems are so vivid, adjusting the shutter for shaded areas was a no no. next time i'll place all the light i have (2 x bowen) over the front part and the tank lights(all 4 x 54w) should even things up a bit. in all honesty, a vid wasn't on my mind, but i thought what the hell.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Did you decide against the big shoal of harlequins, Mark?



no, i was just waiting for filters to be at there strongest for the current live stock. then i'll start adding a shoal.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Is the whole process very time-consuming?



not really. slowing learning the basics so i can now knock out little vids like this in 5 minutes or so. A better produced video would of course take more time. 

I'd like to do it properly, maybe at the weekend making sure all equipment is out etc, lighting is good etc etc. It's all a big learning curve, which I'd like to share with people. warts and all


----------



## LondonDragon

saintly said:
			
		

> guess what!....a vid update.
> http://www.vimeo.com/8702062


Great video Mark, what software you using to put it together???
I can see this becoming the future of competition entries.


----------



## George Farmer

saintly said:
			
		

> It's all a big learning curve, which I'd like to share with people. warts and all


Hats off to you.  We all appreciate it!


----------



## Mark Evans

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> what software you using to put it together??



EDIUS 5 paulo



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I can see this becoming the future of competition entries.



it'll  never work IMO. RAW is the way to go to avoid the arguments of cheating/cloning etc etc.


----------



## chilled84

Cant waite untill i can aford presurised, Stems stems stems lol,


----------



## Mark Evans

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Cant waite untill i can aford presurised, Stems stems stems lol,


 
i love em too  ....blatantly.

here's a similar vid. the problem comes from the likes of riccia, which is so bright it just looks washed out when you try to expose for mosses etc.



I'm soooo wanting to rip this down


----------



## Krishs Bettas

I'm loving this tank and the awsome vids.   
I have one quesion. How do you get your mosses to grow so green and lush?


----------



## samc

i like this tank alot, but i feel that if you had this scape at home it could have been something special indeed. it hasnt got that saintly maintained look   i am not saying its a bad scape at all but i know you could have done better. if you rescape this DO IT AT HOME!  all your best scape have been at home

i like the riccia actually. it reminds me of boulders at the edge of a stream.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

I've just blasted through this journal again, and I'm just blown away by the speed with which you imagine, create, grow in  and then destroy scapes, Mark!  

I can't agree for a moment with the last comment (sorry, Samc!), this is a good as anything I've seen on UKAPS - or anywhere, for that matter.  The videos are brilliant, and I'd agree with others that this is the way forward - people without tanks can barely begin to imagine the delight of a planted tank from stills alone.

I particularly love the powerful colour contrast between the moss and the riccia - even though you thought it was a mistake to start with - allegedly!

Just for the record, on November 21 you wrote: "...there's got to be a good 7 months in this..." - I guessed you fooled no-one!


----------



## chump54

That is a stunning tank and great videos Mark. 

thanks for sharing it with us

Chris


----------



## samc

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> I can't agree for a moment with the last comment (sorry, Samc!)



i hope mark didnt take affence to the comment :?  it is one of the best on here. i was saying that it could have been even better as i know what mark can do when has more time on his tanks.


----------



## Mark Evans

thanks guys   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i hope mark didnt take affence to the comment :? it is one of the best on here. i was saying that it could have been even better as i know what mark can do when has more time on his tanks.



Sam, don't worry mate. I actually know what you mean. I'm also aware it's not my best. I look at it and know I can maintain it much better than I am. The next one will be at home   

seriously guys, thanks again for your kind words


----------



## George Farmer

saintly said:
			
		

> I'm soooo wanting to rip this down


There's a shock!!


----------



## Maurits

see it as your relationship, good days and bad days.

Personally I would leave it as it is, it's not at your home so it can't get the attention it needs sometimes.

and besides of that, a lot of ukaps members are probably dying to get a tank like this


----------



## Mark Evans

for anyone that maybe interested, this tank is just about over. I've told the temporary owner I'm taking it back for a project of my own. it's been almost a year since this has been set up at my own house. 

I now feel I'm ready for something challenging


----------



## hydrophyte

saintly said:
			
		

>



That's a shame to hear that you are tearing it down--this was a fun project to watch--but I'm certain you'll put together an exceptional new layout in that nice big tank.


----------



## andyh

saintly said:
			
		

> for anyone that maybe interested, this tank is just about over. I've told the temporary owner I'm taking it back for a project of my own. it's been almost a year since this has been set up at my own house.
> 
> I now feel I'm ready for something challenging




Yeah its about time you pushed yourself Mark!          (Andy bows is head in shame! )


----------



## rawr

This would look great if you carried it on for a little longer, but to be honest I'm getting a bit bored of your layouts like this - it's got to be the third one(?) and it just looks too similar every time now. I want to see you use some wood.


----------



## Jase

rawr said:
			
		

> This would look great if you carried it on for a little longer, but to be honest I'm getting a bit bored of your layouts like this - it's got to be the third one(?) and it just looks too similar every time now. I want to see you use some wood.



Don't hold back Tom, say how you really feel    

I think the style is great but i I agree that a wood scape is needed....  8)


----------



## rawr

Jase said:
			
		

> rawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would look great if you carried it on for a little longer, but to be honest I'm getting a bit bored of your layouts like this - it's got to be the third one(?) and it just looks too similar every time now. I want to see you use some wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold back Tom, say how you really feel
> 
> I think the style is great but i I agree that a wood scape is needed....  8)
Click to expand...


 Sorry, on reading back what I said does sound harsh but isn't meant in that way and I hope Mark knows that.


----------



## JamesM

Something to bare in mind with this (and the previous Iwagumi @ MA) is the fact that in both cases the hardscape, and to some degree, the planting was requested by the tank holders. 

Turtle tank next, with plastic plants and fake wood. Never before done in an OptiWhite, so watch out for it


----------



## Nick16

not to mention the neon gravel and the spongebob ornaments. 
love the tank though, so jealous!


----------



## Mark Evans

This is the last image you'll see of this. it's sadly, over grown, uncared for and down right messy. 

the acicularis has spread everywhere, riccia uncontrollable (loads floating) , HM taking over etc etc.No W/C the list goes on.

 if at home, I'd of cared for this like a child, but sadly I let it go.

sorry for the bore Thomas   

(slaps head and says.... "must try harder"

BTW, plants are taken  8)


----------



## LondonDragon

Any future plans for this tank Mark?


----------



## JamesM

Paulo bud...



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Turtle tank next, with plastic plants and fake wood. Never before done in an OptiWhite, so watch out for it


----------



## LondonDragon

JamesM said:
			
		

> Paulo bud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle tank next, with plastic plants and fake wood. Never before done in an OptiWhite, so watch out for it
Click to expand...


I thought you were joking!


----------



## Mark Evans

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Any future plans for this tank Mark?



yes mate.It's coming home in about 1 weeks time.The front room is decorated, the walls are white. I'll be installing back lighting for evening viewing (i've trialled this and looks mega)

 It's been a long time since i've had this tank at home, so I'm all geared up for a scape I can nurture.

I'll be scaping using wood  8) this I do know.   

So, there'll be a journal shortly I think.


----------



## Mark Evans

i've been jamesm'd


----------



## JamesM

I've been trying to talk Mark in to doing a Dutch scape, but I have a feeling we'll be seeing plenty of wood next time


----------



## rawr

I'm really sorry if I offended you but honestly didn't mean it like that, I've always liked the variety of your aquascapes and just think the last few have been less diverse but totally accept that this woulld have been down to the client and after all it's your call.  That's not to say they haven't been any less stunning.

I'm looking forward to the next one, I'm a wood lover at heart and saintly gets the wood scapes spot on every time.


----------



## Mawgan

> I'll be installing back lighting for evening viewing (i've trialled this and looks mega)


 Saintly,

Could you please elaborate?  Do you mean lighting to shine on the wall behind the tank, instead of a background?  If so, what's the plan?  I have a new tank coming soon, believe I have seen photos of setups with back lighting and would love to plagiarise some ideas...!

Thanks,

David


----------



## Tony Swinney

Another great Saintly-Scape comes to an end  !  I havent been around much lately Mark due to other commitments, but have just been looking through this thread, and the tank looked lovely - I'd hate to not have that in my own home   

As always I look forward to the next journal.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

rawr said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry if I offended you but honestly didn't mean it like that,



dont worry your head mate   



			
				Mawgan said:
			
		

> Could you please elaborate? Do you mean lighting to shine on the wall behind the tank, instead of a background?



basically mawgan, all i do is place maybe 1 x 54 t5 unit at the rear. place a reflector underneath the light so that the light shines up the back. word of warning! place the light at the top of the substarte level or black out the substrate at the back of the tank. you don't want unneeded light hitting the substrate causing problems such as BGA etc. i've never experienced it, but could cause problems.

i used a grad/blue back ground @ MA and i personally found it to be outstanding in the effect it gave. kind of like this but in real time.....










one other thing. i've used the window diffuser stuff from wilkos, and this stuff is great on white backgrounds, but IME, not so great with black. It renderers the deep blacks, slightly grey ish.



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> I'd hate to not have that in my own home



tell me about mate. I always left, thinking...." why the hell have my last 4 big tanks been away from home?"


----------



## viktorlantos

too bad this is did not had time to reach the best form had lots of nice details in it especially with the stones, sand and moss transitions etc. but i agree with you the best you can take care of it if you do it at home. 

poor guys had a stunning live tank in the past months and now the room will be so empty without this green eden.

looking forward to your next scape Mark. woody one will rock!


----------



## Mawgan

> basically mawgan, all i do is place maybe 1 x 54 t5 unit at the rear. place a reflector underneath the light so that the light shines up the back. word of warning! place the light at the top of the substarte level or black out the substrate at the back of the tank. you don't want unneeded light hitting the substrate causing problems such as BGA etc. i've never experienced it, but could cause problems.
> 
> i used a grad/blue back ground @ MA and i personally found it to be outstanding in the effect it gave. kind of like this but in real time.....
> 
> one other thing. i've used the window diffuser stuff from wilkos, and this stuff is great on white backgrounds, but IME, not so great with black. It renderers the deep blacks, slightly grey ish.


Saintly,

Many thanks for the info.

I had ordered a frosted rear wall in my soon-to-be-delivered new tank, but on a visit to TGM, Graham showed me their stick-on film.  Using that will hopefully achieve the same effect, and if I don't like it, I can remove it.  Equally, if I am cack-handed enough to scratch the front glass, I can stiil turn the tank around!   Win, win...


----------



## Mark Evans

Job done!   

Tanks is finito! After taking all the plants out, I then started on the stones.

 I'm amazed at how well moss travels! clinging to everything in its path. 

If you remember the moss were on small bits of slate but they've manage to crawl a good 8 inches from their starting place. 

even more exciting for my next scape.


----------



## aaronnorth

Every tank is always nice, but I am always look forward to your next attempt


----------



## Ben C

Great journal, Saintly - thanks. The videos are especially useful - interesting to see just how much water movement you have in the tank. It illustrates how mine is lacking flow and explains a few problems. On to read the next journal now!


----------



## Mark Evans

Ben! You'll be surprised at how little flow is needed in an aquarium. Everyone bangs on about how much flow is needed....the 10x rule etc. It really isn't needed.

Over the last 3 years, I've come top realise that not everything depends on flow, co2 and ferts.

I've run quite large aquariums, and dinky ones with low flow, and they've all done OK!

I may have used plenty of flow in the past, but it's about placement of outlets that counts, not how many you have.

Slow, but efficient flow counts.


----------



## sanj

I think people misunderstand some of the principles. 10x rule is in line with the E.I approach which is not a fine tuned approach to aquatic gardening, its a bit like the 1" per gallon rule with small fish stocking. These are general rules with a significant margin for error.


----------

